# A Simple Guide to understanding peptide reconstitution



## basskiller (May 23, 2014)

*A Simple Guide to understanding peptide reconstitution*

*Superiorpeptide super special Buy One Get One free sale* - - *Use Discount Code *_*MBOGOF *_
*The IGF-1's are excluded from this sale *

It seems to be increasingly common that users are introducing themselves to the idea of pinning through the use of peptides (although, arguably, hcg usage is also increasing in usage for those running non-injectable cycles). While I personally find these to be a great way to get yourself comfortable with the idea of injecting, it seems many become confused nearly immediately with how to at the first step, reconstitution. So I decided to just create a quick reference for those of you out there, and show you how the simple math required is not intimidating in the least. This guide will be a bit long, as I am hoping to avoid the common questions, but I think it will be a very good guide for some, and maybe too “simple” for others.

 A short disclaimer:
 This guide is purely hypothetical, and I do not encourage the use of any PED without the close guidance of a physician. This guide takes no consideration to the laws of your country. I do not condone any illegal activity. It is merely designed to be an educational resource. This guide also does not condone the usage of Research Chemical company’s products. These products are strictly for research use only, and human usage is in violation of their terms of service.

 Alright, so this guide will follow under the assumption that you have aquired your peptide of choice (or hCG), and are ready to reconstitute it.

 You will need the following items:
•Your Peptide Vial
•Bacteriostatic Water
•Alcohol Wipes (available at your local pharmacy, usually near diabetic supplies)
•Insulin Syringe (more on this in a moment)

 A quick discussion on syringes:
 Syringe availability will vary largely depending on the laws of your state/country. In many states, such as mine, low quantity purchases of insulin syringes are available at the pharmacy without the need for a prescription. Laws such as these are in place as a counter measure to help avoid the increase of HIV transmission through unsafe needle usage, by allowing addicts to purchase clean syringes.

 Size will depend on your source. An insulin syringe will typically range from 29g to 31g. For those unaware, the smaller the gauge (the “g”), the larger the number. So a 31g will be smaller needle width than a 29g. Generally, smaller gauge needles can provide less soreness through injection, but they are also much more fragile. Having used a 31g, I do prefer them for the ease of injection (minimal “pinch” feel), but they do become increasingly fragile, so proper care is required.

 Now that you have your supplies gathered, it is time to reconstitute your peptides. Please make sure that you do this in a clean environment to reduce the risk of contamination.

 For this example, I will be using a typical 5mg product, as is typical of the GHRPs provided by many companies. Although your particular product may not contain 5mg, the same idea will hold through to other products, just with a different amount of actives. I will also be under the assumption that you will want 100mcg doses (although again, this will vary by product/your required dosing).

 Before you begin, you must do the math to understand how much bacteriostatic water you will need for your reconstitution.

 If you are looking for the said 100mcg doses, from a 5mg vial, then you will have 50 doses from this vial. 100mcg x 50 = 5,000mcg, or 5mg. You can apply this to any amount of product. For example, Ipamorelin is usually available in 2mg vials. In that case, you would have 2,000mcg of Ipamorelin, which divided by 100mcg would give you 20 doses. The amount of dosages is important here, as it will dictate how to utilize your reconstituted product.

 So back to the original 5mg product, we know we are going to have 50 doses. The idea here then, is to add enough bac water to the peptide in order to allow you to dose those individual dosage. Personally, I like to use as little Bac water as needed, but also attempt to keep it easy enough to dose. The key point here is to know that no matter how much bac water you add to your vial, 1/50 of that will always be 100mcg.

 With that said, if you add 1ml of bac water to the vial, your 100mcg dosage will be 2iu on the syringe.
 (1ml = 1cc on your syringe = 100iu, so 100iu/50 doses = 2iu).

 If you add 2ml of bac water to the vial, your 100mcg dosage will be 4iu (200iu/50 doses = 4iu).

 If you add 3ml of bac water to the vial, your 100mcg dosage will be 6iu (300iu/50 doses =6iu).

 It is up to you how much bac water you will like to use, and utilizing the option of keeping this guide non-opinionated, I won’t give a recommendation on this, however, it will be dictated by how large your vial is and how accurate your pins are (a 50iu *sold as 1/2 cc* syring will make it easier to measure smaller amounts, where a 1cc *100iu* syringe will make it more difficult to measure smaller amounts).

 Once you have an amount chosen, we can move on the the actual reconstitution. In this example, I will reconstitute with 2ml of bac water.

 1. Snap of off the plastic cover of your peptide vial and your bac water.

 2. Take an alcohol wipe, and wipe down the rubber top of both the peptide vial and your bac water, and then discard the wipe and allow vials to dry for a second or two.

 3. Take a syringe and remove the safety cap (most will have one cap over the needle, and one over the plunger). Set these caps aside, while taking precaution not to expose your needle to any other object (it is sterile!). Pull the plunger on your syringe to the maximum reading (will usually be either 1/2cc or 1cc) to allow the syringe to fill with air. (It is also common practice to draw this air from the peptide vial. You can do this by inserting the needle into the peptide vial, keeping it right side up, and drawing the air that way. Then pull the syringe from the bottle, and on to step 4).

 4. Insert the needle into the rubber portion of your bacteriostatic water. With the syringe inserted, turn the vial of bacteriostatic water upside down, and push the plunger into the syringe (this will cause the air to enter the vial). Then, slowly, draw back on the syringe back to that maximum reading, as it will allow the syringe to fill with bac water.

 Quick Note: The reason you fill your syringe with air, and then insert the air into the vial, is to keep the pressure within the vial, which will allow you to draw with much greater ease.

 5. You may now turn the vial of back water back to right side up, and remove your syringe, again taking caution to avoid the needle from coming into contact with anything else.

 6. We are now ready to insert the bac water into the peptide vial. I recommend reconstituting slowly, and avoiding adding the bac water directly onto the peptide, and rather down the sides of the vial. Take your peptide vial, and insert the syringe through the rubber stopper on an angle, enough so that once the needle penetrates the rubber, it is angled towards the side of the vial.

 7. Slowly push down on the plunger allowing the bac water to enter down the sides of the vial. Take your time doing this, as there is no rush.

 8. Once all of the bac water is into the vial, remove the syringe and gently (GENTLY!) swirl the vial allowing the peptide to dissolve into the bac water.

 9. Depending on the target amount of bac water to be added, and the size of your pin, you must now repeat steps 3-8 until you have added the correct amount of bacteriostatic water. If you are aiming for 2ml of bacteriostatic water, and are using a 1/2cc syringe, this process must be done a total of 4 times, and if using a 1cc syringe, this process must be done a total of twice.

 10. Once the proper amount is added, place the caps back on both ends of your syringe and properly discard of it. Do not reuse this syringe for injection.

 Depending on your product, refridgeration might be necessary. If so, store reconstituted product in fridge.

 That should be it. Happy research. If you have any questions, feel free to ask, but only do so after having completely read through this guide.

 If you guys like this guide, I might do some later on some common peptides, when I can get to it.

 written by h2s (Super Moderator at Swolesource) 


*Superiorpeptide super special Buy One Get One free sale* - - *Use Discount Code *_*MBOGOF *_
*The IGF-1's are excluded from this sale *


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 25, 2014)

I always have to reread this when I take sometime off. For some reason the math just does not stick in my head.

Hawk


----------



## basskiller (May 29, 2014)

Nothing like a refresher read every once in awhile


----------

